# flying a dogs



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

does anyone know where any flying a's blood can be found? anything bred down from i was trying to find the most direct blood. closes i know of is ginny york in va. she has dogs bred down from yorks chocolate mosse of flying a. any info would be helpful.


----------

